# Lee Kay Center Hours



## JuddCT

Does anyone know the Lee Kay Center Hours of Operation. I have called the phone number of couple of times and it gives me a busy signal.


----------



## JuddCT

Just found out.

For anyone else that needs to know.

W-F 9-6
Can't remember Sat & Sund
Closed Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## noxqqes

*Lee Kay hours*

I went to Lee Kay Sunday after finding on-line that their hours are 9 am to 1 pm. The signage at the range confirmed what I had seen on-line. It wasn't busy so I shot a couple of rounds of trap. It was about 12:30 and I had more shells so I went in to pay for two more rounds. I was informed that no more shooting was allowed after 12:30.

The lesson is: no matter what the signs say, or what you see on-line, the range closes whenever who is there says it does. Before you drive any distance to shoot at Lee Kay remember this fact.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

For anyone that doesn't already know, the pistol/muzzleloader range is still shut down. I drove by last week and nothing new has happened there and they still had the notice flashing on the sign.


----------

